# DVC inventory on RCI



## marciaheitz (Sep 13, 2013)

I've traded into DVC many times in the past and have a current ongoing search for over a year out.  I know that my chances should be very good at getting exactly what I've requested, but is anybody else concerned that for the last 6 months there have been very few units available on RCI?  I have been checking daily for 3 months and unlike my past experience, very few show up in the inventory and they are all within 4-5 weeks out.  In the past, they released inventory that would show 6-7 months out all at once and there were units at most DVC properties.  I haven't seen that happen in 6 months.  Why??


----------



## cory30 (Sep 13, 2013)

There is still a lot of inventory coming in to RCI - the majority is just going to ongoing searches.


----------



## johnf0614 (Sep 13, 2013)

I agree with Cory30.  They are still bulk depositing between 6-7 months out, but many are just going to OGS.  What shows up are those released or that didn't match.  Lately it does appear that there have been more last minute deposits with travel within the month to 2 months.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, it's definitely coming through.  They're just getting taken with ongoing searches and the extras that ongoing searches don't get are grabbed pretty quickly.

A year in advance should get you almost anything you want in DVC.  The only things I've seen that take more advance searching than that are 1) Grand Californian, 2) Grand Villas, and 3) Prime Holiday Weeks (particularly Christmas/NYE).


----------



## stanleyu (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm wondering how you folks know that there is a lot of inventory coming into RCI


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ongoing searches weren't working for a long time, and they are working just fine now.  We used to see a lot of inventory online, and now it really is getting grabbed up by ongoing searches.  It's working as it should.  I have received several matches in the last few months, most of which were searches I placed months ago.  I have since booked the weeks I need.  It's fun to see what will come through.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2013)

Is it actually possible that the stuff that shows up 4-5 weeks out are actually last minute cancellations instead of actual deposits?


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 15, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Is it actually possible that the stuff that shows up 4-5 weeks out are actually last minute cancellations instead of actual deposits?


That's what I suspect.


----------



## lalahe (Sep 16, 2013)

so far my 36 TPU hasn't been high enough to catch anything on my OGS   Sure hope it drops closer to Sept/Oct


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 16, 2013)

lalahe said:


> so far my 36 TPU hasn't been high enough to catch anything on my OGS   Sure hope it drops closer to Sept/Oct


I got one a couple weeks ago for a 2BR in December that was well under 36. Details are in the Sightings forum.

Sept/Oct is one of the slowest times. I would be surprised if you don't get a match once they start depositing it.


----------



## lalahe (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks Michael. That makes me feel much better!

Cheers,
Mary Ellen


----------



## dannybaker (Sep 16, 2013)

*Michael is my hero*

Way to go Michael.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Sep 16, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> I got one a couple weeks ago for a 2BR in December that was well under 36. Details are in the Sightings forum.
> 
> Sept/Oct is one of the slowest times. I would be surprised if you don't get a match once they start depositing it.



Does that mean it's not completely worthless to put in a late OGS for Jan 2014?  in hopes that someone cancels or drops or there's a last minute drop?


----------



## johnf0614 (Sep 16, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> Does that mean it's not completely worthless to put in a late OGS for Jan 2014?  in hopes that someone cancels or drops or there's a last minute drop?



I wouldn't consider it worthless at all.  I've seen a bunch of availabilty the past few weeks for September and October dates.  If you have the flexibilty to travel with a few weeks notice, I'd definitely put out the OGS for it.


----------



## johnf0614 (Sep 16, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> Does that mean it's not completely worthless to put in a late OGS for Jan 2014?  in hopes that someone cancels or drops or there's a last minute drop?



I wouldn't consider it worthless at all.  I've seen a bunch of availabilty the past few weeks for September and October dates.  If you have the flexibilty to travel with a few weeks notice, I'd definitely put out the OGS for it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 16, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> Does that mean it's not completely worthless to put in a late OGS for Jan 2014?  in hopes that someone cancels or drops or there's a last minute drop?


It depends.  Will you be making concrete travel plans, or are you flexible?

If you're flexible (especially within easy driving distance), by all means do it.  Or if you're okay making alternate reservations that you can cancel with no penalty (or a penalty you're willing to pay).

But if you're going to NEED this reservation, I wouldn't count on it.  My personal guess is that you've around 50:50 on getting something.  Maybe less if your dates are specific and you're looking for a 2BR.  Probably quite a bit better if a Studio or 1BR is fine and your dates are flexible.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Sep 17, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> It depends.  Will you be making concrete travel plans, or are you flexible?
> 
> If you're flexible (especially within easy driving distance), by all means do it.  Or if you're okay making alternate reservations that you can cancel with no penalty (or a penalty you're willing to pay).
> 
> But if you're going to NEED this reservation, I wouldn't count on it.  My personal guess is that you've around 50:50 on getting something.  Maybe less if your dates are specific and you're looking for a 2BR.  Probably quite a bit better if a Studio or 1BR is fine and your dates are flexible.



I was being picky.  I see the drop today had the right dates, but not the right resorts for 1 bedrooms.  Otherwise, I was looking for a 2 bedroom and the points jumped for the week I was looking for (last week in January) over the balance of points I have .  Anyways, I have a SSR contract in process, but I won't have the points available in Jan. to get a 2 bedroom at our desired location (if it's even available by contract close), so I was looking to supplement through my MIL's timeshare.

Question:  When doing an OGS, do you have to pay upfront for the guest certificate (which we would definitely need, as the RCI timeshare is my MIL's and not ours)?  TIA!


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't shop the leftovers with DVC.  You'll have poor (and rapidly disappearing) selection.

You don't need to do a guest certificate up front.  In fact, I don't think you CAN do one until you get an exchange.  Once you have an exchange, I'm not sure if there's a time limit, but I don't think so.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Sep 23, 2013)

Hope I'm not too far off -topic to ask this question:

I'm a DVC owner but my waitlist hasn't come through for next week, so I made non cancellable ressies off site.

Now I have an opportunity to use a friend's RCI exchange into Disney. Once I get the gift certificate in my name, do I call Disney and get all my parties' names on the ressie with them?  And , will they send me some sort of confirmation from Disney? Can I pay the $95 fee in advance or only at check in?

Are RCI exchanges eligible for Magical Express?
Thanks,CB


----------



## johnf0614 (Sep 23, 2013)

Colorado Belle said:


> Hope I'm not too far off -topic to ask this question:
> 
> I'm a DVC owner but my waitlist hasn't come through for next week, so I made non cancellable ressies off site.
> 
> ...



Yes, you'll need to call Disney to get all party names on reservation.  I believe the $95 is paid at checkin.  And yes you are eligible for Magical Express.


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, you call Disney to add the other guests names.  You can also get the reservation number from Disney when you call, which lets you add it to your online Disney account (if you have one).

I've never received a confirmation that I can recall.

You can only pay the $95 at check-in.

RCI exchanges are eligible for all on site perks, including Disney's Magical Express.


----------



## vatexan (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree.  Not much DVC leftovers being seen in the RCI weeks section lately.


----------



## FlaKmunKy (Dec 11, 2013)

cory30 said:


> There is still a lot of inventory coming in to RCI - the majority is just going to ongoing searches.



Exactly, the demand for those resorts just keeps going up.  So as long as you have the trading power for it I would start an ongoing search.


----------



## FlaKmunKy (Dec 13, 2013)

If anyone cares earlier today I saw about 16 units at one of the Disney resorts in Florida checking in on jan 26th, not sure if they are still available but thatch usually something that you don't see.


----------



## craig5571 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Dvc 2bdr July  / August 2015*

Hi,
I have 53 tpu , from Maui kanapli beach club. 

Should that be enough to get me a 2 bedroom at either , animal kingdom savannah view, or bay lake tower. Haven't started ogs yet. Will do after Xmas

Wife wants to go July or August 2015 , is the last half of august still peak time for DVC?

Does my request sound reasonable?

Happy holidays.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 24, 2013)

You *might*, but it depends on how valuations fluctuate between now and then.  The second half of August sees more deposited units, but a 2BR may or may not be at or below 53 TPU.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Dec 26, 2013)

craig5571 said:


> Hi,
> I have 53 tpu , from Maui kanapli beach club.
> 
> Should that be enough to get me a 2 bedroom at either , animal kingdom savannah view, or bay lake tower. Haven't started ogs yet. Will do after Xmas
> ...



Can't answer about tpu's, but July and August are not peak times for dvc, so it's an easier time to get dvc.  Peak times for dvc are from end of Sept. thru beginning of Jan.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 26, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> Can't answer about tpu's, but July and August are not peak times for dvc, so it's an easier time to get dvc.  Peak times for dvc are from end of Sept. thru beginning of Jan.


Not even close to accurate.

Inside RCI, weeks 51 (Christmas) and 52 (New Years) are the two highest demand times, but the prime summer weeks (late June through early August) are very close and Spring Break / Easter isn't far behind.

The majority of the September through January period (excluding Christmas and New Years) are fairly low demand.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 26, 2013)

I believe these two quotes are responding from entirely different perspectives.  'ptlohmysoul' is answering from the DVC internal booking patterns (how DVC owners use their own system) and 'MichaelColey' is responding from monitoring DVC inventory as offered through RCI.




ptlohmysoul said:


> Can't answer about tpu's, but July and August are not peak times for dvc, so it's an easier time to get dvc.  Peak times for dvc are from end of Sept. thru beginning of Jan.





MichaelColey said:


> Inside RCI, weeks 51 (Christmas) and 52 (New Years) are the two highest demand times, but the prime summer weeks (late June through early August) are very close and Spring Break / Easter isn't far behind.
> 
> The majority of the September through January period (excluding Christmas and New Years) are fairly low demand.


----------



## FlaKmunKy (Feb 15, 2014)

^^^^ In the above post Michael is correct.

Disney inventory is bulk deposited usually around 6-7 months out.  Really putting in an on-going search is your best bet but you need to make sure your trading power will work for that time frame.

If you call RCI some of the people there (not all) have access to see what trading power certain units were confirmed at.  It does fluctuate so its not a for sure number but it will get you pretty close to what you would need to be at to exchange there.


----------



## lalahe (Feb 16, 2014)

Has anyone received a match through RCI Weeks (TPU's not points) yet for any Sept 2 bedroom?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayble (Feb 16, 2014)

Does anyone know how much TPU for an October week? I have 40 I was planning on setting up an ongoing Search with and wonder if that will be enough for a one bedroom?


----------



## bnoble (Feb 16, 2014)

It is too early for October.  DVC generally does not deposit before seven months prior to check-in.

If I'm searching for something that I really want, and that may be both costly and unpredictable in terms of TPU, I place the search with a 60+ line, combining if necessary.


----------

